# What to buy a 5 year old girl?



## Springflower

Hi ladies

It's my niece's birthday soon. She's going to be 5. Could anyone shed any light on what she might like? I hate the thought of buying something wrong!!

Thanks!


----------



## CarlyP

My son is 5 and when we go to girls parties from his class we buy Barbie :)


----------



## hellohefalump

My daughter is five, she likes barbie (you can't have too many), Disney princesses, dressing up clothes (pretty princess dresses), her scooter, pretty dresses, kids make up, duplo, teddies....


----------



## hellohefalump

Also hello kitty stuff


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Dress up stuff, dolls, jigsaws, arty bits like colouring in book & crayons, DVD, voucher for argos or something? xx


----------



## oliviarose

I would say disney princesses or hello kitty and possibly hannah montana.....


----------



## RachA

When my nieces were 5 we bought lots of Hello Kitty stuff, My Little Ponies, Puppy in my Pocket or one of the millions of other inn my pockets that they do.
Also anything creative got played with lots. I would also buy clothes that i knew my sister liked but couldn't afford etc.


----------



## Amarna

For my daughter it's barbie, barbie, barbie, lol. Also anything for crafts is generally good, paints, markers, paper, play dough, beads and thread, etc. Stuff for dress up is a big hit too.


----------



## freckleonear

Lego, hama and board games are the kind of presents we get for 5 year olds.


----------



## vitaniya

My niece is just very fond of the Barbie dolls and Comic Picture album~~~~


----------



## embo216

My 4 year old loves anything pink, princess, she adores barbie too x


----------



## michellluise

I think Barbie and princess doll will be the best option to buying a gift for girl. Generally girl prefer to go for only dolls with beautiful dressing.


----------



## Lucasmum

What does she play with already and go from there, I wouldnt just jump on the pink/barbie band wagon just because she is a girl, my friends little girl is 5 and would be horrified if someone bought her barbie, she is more into out doors bugs and beetles and playing football :flower:


----------



## Amy_T

Hello Kitty is always a winner with my daughter and her friends - they're 6 now but it's been a big favourite for a couple of years. Obviously as someone else pointed out, if she isn't typically girly then those sorts of suggestions wouldn't work - if I don't know the child too well I always tend to go for crafty things, drawing etc.


----------

